# oop's wrong place



## ewaskew (Nov 16, 2011)

I posted my first truck on here on the Snowman Post. = Thundercat
Sorry about that Thundercat,Rookie's what are you going to do with them LOL
Earl
Thank's for all the comment's everyone.
This was built as if it's at a show with the airbag's dumped.
That's why everthing is so close to the ground.
Here are the details on this one.
The hood is %100 scratch built,the cab was built like some extended pick up truck's.
Two kit sleeper top's were put together and the wall's and floor were scratch built.
All door's are scratch built. And the rear deck cover is %100 scratch built.
Bumper is scratch built also. The mirror's are kit headlight's with the chrome part turned around to the smooth side.
And the big pipe's.

As for all the metal work here's the list of scratch built item's.
Hood panel,Air cleaner's,Battery box's,Fuel tank's.

The turbo wing's are aftermarket part's wrapped with stainless steel.
I think that cover's everything.
Earl


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

HOLY SMOKES, THAT THING IS WICKED COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Welcome to the forum, Earl!!!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I see *NO ROOKIE* in you Earl, *WHAT SO EVER *, So like I said over there before,* NICE BUILD DUDE*, there are some of us on here that _REALLY LOVE _a good Semi Build like this,...And once again


* "WELCOME ABOARD" * & no need to check you out here, you come 
HIGLY RECAMENDED by trusted friends of this Forum.,.





*Ian*


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

wow incredible build,if real that would be king of the road for sure and welcome to the site


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

:wave:.....ewaskew......Welcome to HobbyTalk, Model Car/ Truck Forum.......
One of our newest member's....thundercat....Whom you know,,,,Mentioned you in one of his post's, While showing Pic's of his great build's.......and he said that he'd try get you to join us here.....Hope that you like the Forum,, Because there are alot of Great Fellow's on here, Along with there great build's.....
All of us on here, Work at different Skill Level's in our hobby, and We all try to have fun.....And speaking for myself, AND I'm sure the other guy's, Fell free to join in on any of the Thread's/Garages, and post your comment's...... 

Glad to see that you decided to become a member and join in on the Forum, as well......
I know I'm not the first to tell you this, and I won't be the last,, But Your SEMI is AWESOME.....That is some Great "scratch building" work ........:thumbsup:.......
And I'm glad that you showed it......Hope to see more of your work.............Again, WELCOME


MOE.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

really nice job there, man. I can't wait to see a build in progress from you so we can see something nice like this come together. :thumbsup:


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Earl. I sent you 3 trailer. Did you ever finish one to put on that bad as rig?


----------



## ewaskew (Nov 16, 2011)

thundercat said:


> Earl. I sent you 3 trailer. Did you ever finish one to put on that bad as rig?


Not yet Thundercat I have an old scratch built trailer that I started and plan on putting it on this one. It's built to hold show car's.

The van trailer out of the three you sent me will be turned into a grain trailer for a custom day cab that I have going right now.
Earl


----------



## ewaskew (Nov 16, 2011)

scottnkat said:


> really nice job there, man. I can't wait to see a build in progress from you so we can see something nice like this come together. :thumbsup:


Thanks for all the comment's everyone

I have some planed build's comming up and I'll start a how to on what it take's to build one like this.

I'll send you a PM when I start one up.
However if you want tip's on how to do any of this just send me a PM and I'll be glad to help you and anyone else anyway that I can.

I'm starting to build and sell the dress up part's in stainless and aluminum for rig's so as for tip's on that I can tell you there priced low and they are good quality.

If anyone want's some PM me and we'll work something out.

Earl


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

ewaskew said:


> Not yet Thundercat I have an old scratch built trailer that I started and plan on putting it on this one. It's built to hold show car's.
> 
> The van trailer out of the three you sent me will be turned into a grain trailer for a custom day cab that I have going right now.
> Earl


That sounds great. Cant wait to see some pics.


----------

